# Surf Fishing Info...N. Myrtle Beach



## arniep (Aug 18, 2009)

I brought my rods and am ready to test the surf here in Grand Dunes. Can I expect anything other than wet lines? Any suggestions? What about the pier in North Myrtle Beach?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Everything is picking up by now so you should find some fish. Try shrimp and fleas. Soak some cutbait for blues if you want, too.


----------



## SCSpanishJigger (Apr 16, 2004)

*re*

I need to go on a flea hunt but the little bastar** hide when I'm looking for them. I remember the days when the beach was full of them. Now, I can never find hardly any. I'm not going to take many...BUT SOMEBODY PLEASE TELL ME WHERE TO FIND THEM!!!

I get slightly frustrated and they should be so easy to find...

SCSJ AKA Ty


----------



## Metalcaster (Oct 6, 2009)

Wal-Mart had them last year. Might want to check there if you can't find a tackle shop that has them.


----------



## fishinNuT (Apr 11, 2009)

i can never find them either. i want fresh ones not frozen. i try and dig for them at the waters edge but i end up looking like a kid buiding a sand castle.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Step one is to be on a beach that has fleas. Most of MB has been dredged and you're hard pressed to find some. Check with Perry's if you need some fleas, they have them live from time to time.


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Guys, it's still a little cold to find fleas in great #s. Try fishing cutbait on a treble hook attached to a carolina rig on a steel leader. Bluefish souldn't be a problem right now.


----------



## SCSpanishJigger (Apr 16, 2004)

*re*

I would rather bitc* about it instead of buying bait...LMAO.


And, as far as bluefish and treble hooks...that is a combo I care not to deal with!!


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

The problem with bluefish is that they tag the back end of the baitfish. If you want a high hookup ratio, use this









run the leader up the mullet's backside and up its body and out his mouth. You will have much better luck landing fish.


----------



## surfnturf (Oct 17, 2009)

I checked Garden City Bait and Tackle this weekend, no sand fleas yet. I did get in to the blue fish on saturday. I was fishing both frozen shrimp and mud minnows, they were hitting the mud minnows only for me, but a fisherman down the beach from me was catching them on fresh shrimp. Good luck.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

surfnturf said:


> I checked Garden City Bait and Tackle this weekend, no sand fleas yet. I did get in to the blue fish on saturday. I was fishing both frozen shrimp and mud minnows, they were hitting the mud minnows only for me, but a fisherman down the beach from me was catching them on fresh shrimp. Good luck.


Did he start carrying live bait other than mud minnows?


----------

